
Ask HN: What keyboard do you use? - tnecniv
I&#x27;m in the market for a new one for my work machine. I&#x27;m trying to familiarize myself with the market. I know mechanical keyboards are popular but I&#x27;m not going to limit myself to them.<p>Split keyboards seem pretty intriguing, so I&#x27;m especially curious to hear from someone who has experience using it as a daily driver.
======
moh_maya
Has anyone tried Microsoft sculpt [1]? I use the 4000 series [2], and that's
been amazing..

[1] [https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-
us/products/keyboar...](https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-
us/products/keyboards/sculpt-ergonomic-desktop/l5v-00001)

[2] [https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-
us/products/keyboar...](https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-
us/products/keyboards/natural-ergonomic-keyboard-4000/b2m-00012)

~~~
terhechte
I’ve been using the sculpt since 2013 now. I use it all day at work and home.
I love it. It has the chiclet keys that feel similar to 2015 generation
MacBooks, which are my favorite keys, and the ergonomics are great. I also
have some mechanical keyboards, but I simply enjoy typing on the sculpt so
much more. In fact, I have a stash of new sculpts in storage, in case
Microsoft ever stops making them.

~~~
bogdanu
I own two sculpt ergonomics. What I noticed is that the keys on the new one
are not the same as the older one.

I think over time the keys on the older one have lost that feedback I have on
the newer one. Have you also noticed this?

------
SOLAR_FIELDS
Since you are specifically asking about split keyboards: I use a Kinesis
Freestyle 2 and have done so at work for years. I use regular keyboards at
home.

\- not really any difficulty in terms of muscle memory remembering how to
switch between regular and split keyboard

\- it did take me some retraining because before using a split keyboard I had
actually typed 6 button with right hand instead of left

\- it does make a notable difference in terms of wrist pain after extended
usage

Overall, I can recommend it, especially if work is paying for it. I don’t type
enough at home to really justify one though as I don’t start getting wrist
pain unless I’m at the desk for 6-8 hours.

~~~
facorreia
I use the Kinesis Freestyle Pro with Cherry MX Brown switches.

It's great ergonomically speaking. The hand position is very comfortable, the
keys are top quality, and I don't have to move the hand too much to use the
mouse.

Also, very little re-learning required since the keys are in pretty standard
positions. I highly recommend it.

------
tartrate
CM Storm Quick Fire Rapid:
[http://us.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/gaming/quickfire/r...](http://us.coolermaster.com/product/Detail/gaming/quickfire/rapid.html)

Wouldn't have mentioned it if I didn't love it.

~~~
throwaway982345
I have the same keyboard with Cherry MX brown switches. 6 years and still
going strong. The keys don't even have any signs of wear.

------
necovek
As someone who exclusively switched to Thinkpad laptops for their keyboards,
I've went with Lenovo Thinkpad Keyboards for my desktop and HTPC too (they've
got USB and Bluetooth variants). They are supposedly T440 keyboards in
standalone form, and surprisingly, not many people know about them (they are
cool for sofa use since they have a trackpoint too).

------
vinhnx
I have been using Logitech K380 for 3 years now, both for my daily jobs and at
home. I love it so much that I bought it twice.

Key travel and typing feels great, especially for programming. Also because I
am using 2016 Macbook Pro so I need a replacement keyboard for work, but
honestly this is the best keyboard I've been using so far.

~~~
acesubido
+1 to Logitech K380. The only con I can think of are the arrow keys, but
overall the key travel and typing is really good.

------
wodenokoto
Apple wireless keyboard with numpad. Switched from a das keyboard with brown
switches and my typing has markedly improved and so has the feeling in my
wrists.

------
namelosw
I use HHKB, both type-s and Bluetooth version. Type-s is far better than other
HHKBS in terms of the feedback and the sound. It's by far my favorite.

I used several Filco keyboards like Majestouch, Ninja and Minila. The first
two are good, and Minila key position is weird.

And I used several Cherry keyboards, including 3000 and others I forgot the
name. Cherry feels more like plastic than Filco, which I find less well. Their
switch are the same. Cherry has several rare switches like white switch
though, I also have one but it's just too heavy to press.

Haven't tried split keyboards yet.

I'm also intrigued by Realforce Mac keyboard which allows you switch weight of
the switch. I plan to give it a try when I go to Japan anytime soon.

------
theSage
I've been using the koolertron split mechanical keyboard for a year now and
it's been pretty good so far. I can sit up straighter, my thumbs and pinky
don't hurt anymore.

The connector cable in the middle is becoming a little loose and it did not
ship with a spare. Would have been easy enough to replace but I can't find any
micro-to-mini usb cables. I'm just hoping to splice one together myself once
it goes kaput.

[https://www.amazon.com/Koolertron-Programmable-Mechanical-
Ke...](https://www.amazon.com/Koolertron-Programmable-Mechanical-Keyboard-
Ergonomic/dp/B07PZT3Z25)

~~~
pro_zac
I also use the koolertron and I love it. I've had it for over a year. I had a
Comfort Keyboard ErgoFlex for over 10 years before. My favorite part of split
keyboards is reprogramming the left spacebar to backspace. Second best part is
the keyboards move slightly day to day, so you aren't always in the same rigid
position. As for the koolertron, it's main advantage is space saving. Many
split keyboards take up a ton of desk space. This one does not. Plus it looks
nice and the keys are really smooth.

------
adlpz
Used to be a big fan of mechanical keyboards. Tried a few, with blue and brown
cherry switches, Chinese knockoffs, full size, tenkeyless, 60%, the whole
journey.

Nowadays I'm happy with a 9€ Logitech K120. Go figure.

------
colinjoy
I use the Ultimate Hacking Keyboard [1], that despite it’s childish name, is
the most solid keyboard I have owned so far~.

It comes with a GUI (built with angular [2]) to configure the key map /
layers. This makes it extremely fast and simple to customize it. The split
layout is very comfortable too.

There are also some cons: It is fairly expensive. Split is great for writing
code, not so great for working with creative suite type apps. Custom key maps
moving all relevant shortcuts to one half help keep the right hand on the
mouse / pen, but it means I am unlearning the normal layouts... and this is
maybe my biggest gripe with all the nice customizations:

Whenever I use a regular keyboard now, I feel like a giraffe learning to walk
[3].

I still very much like it and would not go back.

1:
[https://ultimatehackingkeyboard.com/](https://ultimatehackingkeyboard.com/)

2:
[https://github.com/UltimateHackingKeyboard/agent](https://github.com/UltimateHackingKeyboard/agent)

3: [https://thumbs.gfycat.com/SelfishLinearCaudata-
size_restrict...](https://thumbs.gfycat.com/SelfishLinearCaudata-
size_restricted.gif)

~ Matias Tactile Pro, Vertex Poker II and a few generations of Apple keyboards

------
tony
ergodox ez: [https://ergodox-ez.com/](https://ergodox-ez.com/)

\- very solidly built. perhaps best build quality of any keyboard i ever had

\- the z and / keys are ctrl keys, and you need to type , and / twice to type
those keys

\- there are "mod" keys, which shift into secondary, third, ... layers

\- you can control the mouse from the keyboard. i don't use it, but would like
to see development in this area

\- when you transfer back to a normal laptop keyboard, you have to orient
yourself again

\- firmware can be customized: [https://configure.ergodox-
ez.com](https://configure.ergodox-ez.com). You register, "fork" the config,
download the firmware and flash it. There's a graphical flashing tool that
works on Ubuntu (probably other distros too) called wally ([https://ergodox-
ez.com/pages/wally](https://ergodox-ez.com/pages/wally))

\- it's shipped from TW (Formosa!!), you have to pay a lot of money to ship it
back if you want to do it within the return period.

\- expensive

\- my "a" key sticks sometimes. i haven't nailed down why yet.

have also tried kinesis advantage. recommend it. it takes up more space, but
is also well built. it has a feeling like it's medical/industrial grade. above
average build than even an expensive mechanical keyboard.

check out g305 for mice. it's small, accurate, and wireless

------
beatgammit
I used the GMMK[1] until one of the keys stopped working (I think one of my
kids spilled water on the board since there was some oxidation). That happened
in the middle of the week, so I bought a relatively inexpensive replacement
until I had time to look into it further and ended up with the Tecware Phantom
[2], intending it to be a spare, but have used it these last few weeks and
haven't bothered trying to fix my old keyboard.

I really value the lack of branding on the surface of both keyboards and I've
enjoyed both of them. I prefer the GMMK board, but that's mostly because I
opted for 10-keyless on the Phantom because I intended it to be a spare. Both
are good boards so far.

[1] [https://www.pcgamingrace.com/products/gmmk-full-
customized](https://www.pcgamingrace.com/products/gmmk-full-customized) [2]
[https://www.tecware.co/phantom](https://www.tecware.co/phantom)

------
kevinherron
I don't know why I always feel compelled to post in these keyboard threads,
but...

I've been using a Kinesis Advantage at both home and work for years. I love
it, it only takes a week or 2 to get your typing speed back, and it doesn't
completely ruin you for other keyboards.

I use the linear feel (LF) variant, though I do miss the tactile click feeling
now and then.

[https://kinesis-ergo.com/shop/advantage2/](https://kinesis-
ergo.com/shop/advantage2/) [https://kinesis-
ergo.com/shop/advantage2-lfq/](https://kinesis-ergo.com/shop/advantage2-lfq/)

------
4rt
Sculpt Comfort Desktop but I only use the keyboard from it, the mouse is
pretty naff. I like the ergo aspect but I dont like a gap so this is a nice
half-measure.

It has a decent wrist-rest but the best part is you can elevate the front so
your wrists are perfectly straight when touch-typing.

[https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-
us/products/keyboar...](https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-
us/products/keyboards/sculpt-comfort-desktop/l3v-00001)

------
lukaszkups
Drevo Gramr 84 - it's a 75% keyboard - very compact yet have all keys
necessary. It's really cheap on aliexpress but worth every penny (I've got 2,
both works flawlessly since ~2014). The only downside can be the fact that if
you would like to customize it, you would need 3 or 4 special keys (right alt,
fn, ctrl, shift) since they're in the same size as regular keyboard/letter
keys.

------
samatman
I use an Ergodox EZ Glow and am very happy with it, with a combo of a
Kensington trackball and the Mac's trackpad for mouse input.

Here's my work-in-progress firmware if you're curious:
[https://github.com/mnemnion/ergodox/](https://github.com/mnemnion/ergodox/)

------
weitzj
Kinesis Advantage 2 ([https://kinesis-
ergo.com/shop/advantage2/](https://kinesis-ergo.com/shop/advantage2/))

The company provides extra txt resources for 10 Finger typing excercises. I
did this for 2 weeks before switching to this keyboard as my daily driver.

------
q-base
I researched a lot as I liked the feel of the wired Apple keyboard and wanted
something similar for my pc at work. I ended up going with the Dell KM717. I
comes with a mouse that I cannot stand using for too long, but the keyboard is
absolutely awesome! I even bought another one to have at home as well.

------
sethammons
Like a few others here, the Microsoft Natural Ergonomic 4000. I've been using
it across Mac and Linux installs for years. It might be harder for some games,
but it is the best keyboard I've tried. I think if they made a mechanical
version, it might just be perfect.

------
Samon
Das Keyboard Pro 4 with blue switches. Honestly not that loud and I love the
feel. Seriously solid construction (aluminium body and all that).

Has a decent WAF (wife acceptance factor) as long as I don't bottom out the
keys too hard causing excessive thumping sounds ;)

------
ChymeraXYZ
I have two Diverge TM2s [https://unikeyboard.io/product/diverge-
tm/](https://unikeyboard.io/product/diverge-tm/) , One with browns and one
with blacks.

I love the layers and the grid layout.

------
aosaigh
Logitech K780. I have two of these and two Logitech MX Master 2s mice. I tried
a mechanical keyboard but didn't really take to it. I underestimated the
inconvenience of it not being made for Mac nor have any media keys (iKBC
MF87).

------
SpliffnCola
Corsair K70 with Cherry MX Reds; I enjoy the feel of reds but would definitely
like to get a version with blues or browns as my typing style causes them to
bottom out more than I’d like.

Despite what was mentioned I find the keyboard enjoyable to use.

------
gitrebase
Microsoft Natural Ergonomic 4000

------
grzm
"Ask HN: Which keyboard do you use?"

17 days ago, 22 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20466157](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20466157)

------
macando
Apple Aluminum Wired Keyboard - it took me approximately 5 seconds to adapt to
it.

Logitech MX Master 2S Mouse - a bloody masterpiece of industrial design and
ergonomics.

I type code and do design and this combo is comfortable for both.

------
tanin
Ergodox.

In general, we should move away from the standard keyboard because it puts too
much work on the right pinky, which is the weakest finger.

We should utilise our thumbs more.

Ergodox achieves that goal and reduces the chance of RSI.

------
abledon
wildcard the keyboard, just make sure to lift weights so your tendons in your
arms stay strong and healthy to act as a buffer against RSI. esp important if
your more of a skinny person

------
Foober223
Poker 3. 60% size. Cherry MX clear switches.

I prefer a larger 10 keyless at a fixed office space, but 60% is nice if you
are on the go. Flat keyed laptops are terrible for real work.

------
Artemix
I use the Corsair K70 Lux keyboard, with red mecanical switches.

When working on my work's mac, I use a dell KB216 (much more silent, while
still comfortable)

~~~
echeese
I have that one, I hate it because the key caps keep splitting

------
runjake
I switch between a Microsoft Natural and a $12 Logitech K120. I used to use
Apple Aluminum Keyboards but my tastes have changed.

------
zzo38computer
I like IBM "Model F" keyboard, which works well and has unlimited rollover.
But, it not what I have on this computer.

------
askafriend
I've tried a bunch of options but always come back to the Apple Magic Keyboard
(the wireless one without a numpad).

------
kemurla
I use HAVIT HV-KB390L, it's a low profile mechanical keyboard, I absolutely
love typing on this keyboard.

------
karma20
Das Pro, brown switches. Picked one up to replace my aging daily driver at
work (Magic Keyboard). No complaints here.

------
turtlebook
I use a pok3r. It's a 60% keyboard that's programmable. Being thinking of
building my own one day though.

------
buboard
Logitech G413

I like the feel. But I suggest you try the feeling in a local store and choose
the one that feels best to you

------
lemper
I use dactyl manuform at work and at home. so far, i really like it for typing
and writing program.

------
half-kh-hacker
I built mine using a DZ60 PCB, an aluminium case, and some ZealPC Zilent
(revision 2) switches.

------
SanchoPanda
IBM lenovo USB wired KU-0225.

20ish USD, tough as nails, excellent layout and construction.

------
SamReidHughes
A Roland RD-700NX. It's cured all my RSI problems.

~~~
applecrazy
What key mappings do you use?

~~~
SamReidHughes
Equal temperament, 440 Hz.

------
greys
I still useing Logitech K380 and I like it!

------
akulbe
WASD Code Keyboard, V2. 87-key version.

------
popotamonga
microsoft wired keyboard 600.

Cheap, got 10 for when they break/ get too dirty.

Nice soft touch.

------
jrcii
Topre Realforce. I have a 110 key at work and 10 keyless at home due to the
smaller desk. For “real work” I use the keypad constantly, I never related to
the argument that travel distance to the mouse was worth sacrificing the
keypad.

The Topre’s caps lock light doesn’t work with OS X out of the box but
Karabiner can fix that.

I would have been open to a mechanical keyboard if I didn’t work within
earshot of other people, and found the quiet mechanical switches to be
inferior to the topre.

